# New Lab Table



## Runningwolf (Feb 12, 2012)

I was able to get out just before a big storm yesterday and get my new lab table. It ended really exceeding my expectations. It's 30x72 with a stainless top. Very sturdy with a back splash. The bottom shelf is adjustable and is a great place for "carboys in waiting". Having a large restaurant supply store near by, I did not have to order it. I still have room for my computer stand and rolling lab chest.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 12, 2012)

One more picture


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 12, 2012)

Sweet! 

Costco carries one similar to it. What did this one set you back?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 12, 2012)

Totally out of control there!!!! LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 12, 2012)

It was $240.00. This company specializes in used equipment but a used SS table would have cost just as much and they were pretty beat up. The difference is the used ones are welded together and are all stainless. This one I put together in about ten minutes (easier to transport in put in my basement). The top is all reinforced with galvanized beams underneath meaning I could load it up with carboys if I wanted to. Plus I was able to adjust the bottom shelf to the height I wanted.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 12, 2012)

Seems like a good price for sure plus its bigger (longer) than the Costco one by 24".

Well done!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 12, 2012)

Mike, I was going to build one but by the time I bought everything including the formica and all it would have probably cost me more money. Plus the time and mess it would have made.

My next project is to update my carboy table. It difinately cost me more to build than the lab table. It has colored slate on top and is really beefed up. I bought a gallon of "Glaze Coat" to put on top of it. I am planning on it being about 1/4" thick abd it'll be just like a glass top, instead of a bumpy slate top. It'll actually enhance the colors of the tile. Of course I'll post after pictures. Below is what it looks like right now.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 12, 2012)

Very nice, Dan. I know you have a lot of secrets in making your wine that you would not divulge, but can you tell us how you use the Animal Crackers?! I am guessing they are some kind of thickening agent to give the wine more "mouth."


----------



## almargita (Feb 12, 2012)

Ancient Chinese secret, Confucious say, man must have many, many toys & need good tables to store them on!! Animal Crackers have finning agents, Chitosan & Kiesesol as a secret ingredient & only Dan has this knowledge!!!

Al


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 12, 2012)

How do you like your "Harbor Freight" IR temp gun?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 12, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Very nice, Dan. I know you have a lot of secrets in making your wine that you would not divulge, but can you tell us how you use the Animal Crackers?! I am guessing they are some kind of thickening agent to give the wine more "mouth."





ibglowin said:


> How do you like your "Harbor Freight" IR temp gun?



HUH Hawk eyes, all of you!

@ Rocky; Animal Crackers are for tastings not kids, silly Winemaker!

@ Mike; I love it. Is is accurate and dependable. You can find them on sale a lot at $39 sometimes $29 and rarely like Black Friday for $19. Especially interesting measuring different heights of your primary bucket with a brew belt on it. I don't use anything else. The outside of the carboy/pail differs by about 2* from the must.


----------



## Kev (Feb 12, 2012)

*Wow*

I think some wineries would be happy with your lab.

To bring everbody back to reality for the rest of us, let me show you my Newbie set up. Kind of temporary, until I can prove I can actually make some reasonable wine, as I only started the hobby late November.

Squished into two corners of the basement, I have a WET area and a dry - aging area.

The wet area has a laundry tub and a drain in the floor in case of an accident.

The dry area may have the same wine racks as Running Wolf. I got them for $99 each and they hold 168 bottles.

My wet corner:






Storage and aging:









The main thing is, lot's of wine underway, so some of it gets to age.

We easily kill 4-5 bottles a week, so this is a good investment.


----------



## Flem (Feb 12, 2012)

That looks really great Kev. The only thing that scares me is the skinny legs on your carboy table. I can't tell from the picture how sturdy they are. I'd hate to see you lose all that wine to a preventable accident. Good Luck!!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 12, 2012)

+1 on that table!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That looks scary even WITH 4 sawhorses underneath it. It only takes a failure on ONE and the whole thing can come crashing down. It HAS happened before on this forum.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 12, 2012)

Good looking area Kev. I see the slim leggs but with four horses I'm thinking your ok. I bet those leggs are stonger then they look in the picture.


----------



## Kev (Feb 12, 2012)

*Table*

The saw horses are metal, and pretty strong. The wood top is fairly thick as well.

It seems very solid, but thanks for the caution. Don't want to build something, until I have more experience. I would like to have more of a shelf that can go two carboys high, 2 deep and 4 wide. I have not seen anything ready made that looks strong enough.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 12, 2012)

You have OVER 600lbs on those tiny (1" aluminum) legs and that is not including the weight of the table top!

Are you worried now.......


----------



## SarahRides (Feb 12, 2012)

Impressive set-up Dan! It definitely looks strong and easily cleaned! Whenever my hubby rolls his eyes at me when I add to my obsession......I like to show him pics of all the lab equipment you all have!  I'm planning on finally building my new table next month once we get our tax return. I'm planning on buying a countertop and essentially building a deck on top of 6 4x4's for legs and cross beams for support. I'm finally going to get a nice big utility sink too so that I don't have to keep going up and down the stairs with the carboys and equipment every time I want to rinse something off.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 12, 2012)

That sounds great Sarah. I look forward to hear how you make out and some pictures.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 13, 2012)

SarahRides said:


> Impressive set-up Dan! It definitely looks strong and easily cleaned! Whenever my hubby rolls his eyes at me when I add to my obsession......I like to show him pics of all the lab equipment you all have!  I'm planning on finally building my new table next month once we get our tax return. I'm planning on buying a countertop and essentially building a deck on top of 6 4x4's for legs and cross beams for support. I'm finally going to get a nice big utility sink too so that I don't have to keep going up and down the stairs with the carboys and equipment every time I want to rinse something off.



Sounds like a good plan, Sarah. Don't forget to gusset the legs to the top and I recommend a two bowl sink. I only have a single bowl and it would be nice to have washing and draining sides.

Oh, and get a sprayer head if you can for washing and rinsing things that will not fit into the sink.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 13, 2012)

Dan, you never fail to impress me. So when are you going commercial?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 13, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Sounds like a good plan, Sarah. Don't forget to gusset the legs to the top and I recommend a two bowl sink. I only have a single bowl and it would be nice to have washing and draining sides.
> 
> Oh, and get a sprayer head if you can for washing and rinsing things that will not fit into the sink.



LOL Rocky great advice. Only issue is if you buy what you mentioned and I could only dream of having, it would cost over $600 if you could find it USED! I priced it out last week when I bought my table. Wish I had the room and $ for something like that. Restaurant auctions are a good place to look though.


----------



## Kev (Feb 13, 2012)

*Improvements*



ibglowin said:


> +1 on that table!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That looks scary even WITH 4 sawhorses underneath it. It only takes a failure on ONE and the whole thing can come crashing down. It HAS happened before on this forum.



After the concerns expressed by the brain trust on winemaking talk, I have made the necessary improvements to the saw horse table.







$160 at Costco. Ratyed for 4500Lbs. Can go six wide and two deep, or 36 carboys in total. I am guessing that would be about 3600 lbs. If I ever get more that 1/2 that in bulk storage, i would be amazed. Now I have more room for aging wine, so I better get some more started.

Dan, sorry for busting in on your thread. Guess I should have started my own. Still learning.

Kev


----------



## Flem (Feb 13, 2012)

Kev, I feel much better now.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 13, 2012)

Kev, no problem. I like the new rack it looks really nice. 

Just a suggestion. Get a piece of 1x2 and cut it to the exact length of the spacing between your shelves. Now you have something to take a quick measurement just to see if you're getting any bowing of the shelves from the weight as you add carboys.


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 13, 2012)

beautiful set up Dan!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Al!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 13, 2012)

I haven't been able to get online all weekend and now I come back to THIS! Darn, Dan, now I will likely drool all over the keyboard and short things out!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 13, 2012)

grapeman said:


> I haven't been able to get online all weekend and now I come back to THIS! Darn, Dan, now I will likely drool all over the keyboard and short things out!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 13, 2012)

Gosh I didn't realize I left the webcam on!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 13, 2012)

Now were talking! Just check the instructions to see if they list a max weight per shelf. You may even wish to put a piece of plywood cut to fit across each shelf. 



Kev said:


> After the concerns expressed by the brain trust on winemaking talk, I have made the necessary improvements to the saw horse table.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

